# Monitor hat komisches Bild!



## PeterNeu290795 (10. Juni 2018)

Hallo liebe ForenUser,

Ich freue mich hier zu sein und hoffe dass dieser Beitrag hier hin gehört.
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Monitor, dieser zeigt nämlich das Bild so an als hätte man den Kontrast sehr hoch gestellt.
Habe den Schon auf werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte und vieleicht auch wie man das behebt?

Mfg P. Neuhausen


----------



## Schori (10. Juni 2018)

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum.

Hast du mal das Kabel überprüft?
Den Monitor mal Stromlos gemacht und ein paar Minuten gewartet?


----------



## gekipptesBit (10. Juni 2018)

Schon mal in den Einstellungen der Grafikkarte ob da nicht 16bit, begrenzt statt volles Farbspectrum oder sonstwas in den Gamma- oder Farbwerten verstellt wurde. Auch kann eine fehlerhafte Monitorkalibrierung schuld sein, ein Kumpel von mir machte das mal als Scherz bei mir.


----------



## PeterNeu290795 (11. Juni 2018)

Schori schrieb:


> Hast du mal das Kabel überprüft?
> Den Monitor mal Stromlos gemacht und ein paar Minuten gewartet?



Ja das habe ich habe alle Anschlüsse mit 3 Kabeln getestet wovon 2 an anderen Monitoren zu 100% funktionieren



gekipptesBit schrieb:


> Schon mal in den Einstellungen der Grafikkarte ob da nicht 16bit, begrenzt statt volles Farbspectrum oder sonstwas in den Gamma- oder Farbwerten verstellt wurde. Auch kann eine fehlerhafte Monitorkalibrierung schuld sein, ein Kumpel von mir machte das mal als Scherz bei mir.



Nein habe den wie schon oben steht auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt und an Verschiedenen Computern getestet bei allen das gleiche.


----------



## gekipptesBit (11. Juni 2018)

Dann bleibt nur noch zu erwähnen das fast alle Monitore ein spezielles Untermenü was nur mit speziellen Tastenkombinationen am Monitormenü einzustellen geht. Meistens mit der EinAus-Taste kombiniert, von Monitor zu Monitor verschieden, wenn auch manchmal recht spartanisch das Zusatzmenü oder auch an anderer Selle auf dem Bildschirm.
Dort kann unter anderem Gamma, Farbwerte, Schärfe, Over- und Underscan eingestellt werden in den sogenannten Werkeinstellungsmenü, das heißt es ist ein erweitertes und zusätzliches Menü. Da kann es durchaus sein das du mal dieses Menü versehentlich aufgerufen hast, obwohl es sehr ähnlich aussieht. Bei meinem alten LG-Monitor war das nur über den Anfangsbildschirm vom Menü zu erkennen, da war die Überschrift anders und mit Hieroglyphen überschrieben. Dort konnte ich zusätzlich die einzelnen Farben nochmal verändern bis zur Unkenntlichkeit oder Überstahlung. Diese Werte bleiben auch nach Ein- und Ausschaltens und an anderen PC´s erhalten.


----------



## PeterNeu290795 (11. Juni 2018)

gekipptesBit schrieb:


> Dann bleibt nur noch zu erwähnen das fast alle Monitore ein spezielles Untermenü was nur mit speziellen Tastenkombinationen am Monitormenü einzustellen geht.



Der Monitor hat keine Tasten. habe dennoch alles ausgetestet aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## gekipptesBit (11. Juni 2018)

Auf deinem 2.Bild brennt unten rechts ein weißliches Licht und der Monitor ist an. Daneben sind Symbole abgebildet auf der silbernen Blende in weißer Schrift, unter anderem steht da "Menü", und da sind die Tasten oder Rädchen oder Joystick oder berührungsempfindliche Irgendwas drunter um den Monitor einzustellen dort.


----------



## PeterNeu290795 (12. Juni 2018)

gekipptesBit schrieb:


> Auf deinem 2.Bild brennt unten rechts ein weißliches Licht und der Monitor ist an. Daneben sind Symbole abgebildet auf der silbernen Blende in weißer Schrift, unter anderem steht da "Menü", und da sind die Tasten oder Rädchen oder Joystick oder berührungsempfindliche Irgendwas drunter um den Monitor einzustellen dort.



Ja das ist mir klar dennoch habe ich alle in verschiedenen kombinationen gedrückt, aber nicht gefunden


----------

